# Spitfire Retiring Albion 3



## yiph2 (Feb 7, 2022)

50% off


----------



## Instrugramm (Feb 7, 2022)

Tempting indeed...


----------



## davidson (Feb 7, 2022)

Just know if you buy this now, we don't want you starting a thread complaining when the new version's released in April


----------



## zimm83 (Feb 7, 2022)

New version coming ???


----------



## jadedsean (Feb 7, 2022)

davidson said:


> Just know if you buy this now, we don't want you starting a thread complaining when the new version's released in April


Exatcly always a method to Sf madness, some sort of repacking is on the arising me thinks.


----------



## Akarin (Feb 7, 2022)

davidson said:


> Just know if you buy this now, we don't want you starting a thread complaining when the new version's released in April



They never released a new version of Loegria. I wouldn't bet that they'll release a new version of Iceni except for some patches in the Originals series.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Feb 7, 2022)

Hm I don't really like this artificial scarcity. If the product is still so great in terms of sound as it's mentioned in the video, why discontinue it. If it doesn't match the modern standards, how about updating it


----------



## Drundfunk (Feb 7, 2022)

zimm83 said:


> New version coming ???


Probably the same way it happened with Loegria and Neo. They're not the same product, but kinda similar. So retire the old product and introduce the new one which will get good sales numbers. Then disassemble the old product and sell a few single patches for 30 bucks each under the Originals line.


----------



## mussnig (Feb 7, 2022)

IIRC, the old Albion II was retired around April 2019 and Albion Neo (which is not exactly a replacement but still very similar) then released in early 2020. And according to some screenshots that were posted, they are probably already working on some Albion Colossus ...


----------



## aileero (Feb 7, 2022)

I believe the spitfire original intimate strings release was taken from Loegria, so maybe something similar will happen again to these samples?


----------



## labyrinths (Feb 7, 2022)

It's hard to market Iceni as the thunderous low-end toolkit in the Albion collection in 2022 when there are now so many "epic" libraries on the market geared towards a more hyped trailer music sound.

I like Iceni precisely because it _doesn't _sound like that; it's a lot shaggier and rougher around the edges (in a good way) than I'd imagined before I bought it. It makes more sense as an extension to the SSO range than it does as a "hybrid" library though, and it probably doesn't sell as well as it used to. Aside from the orchestral content, which I think is mostly evergreen, synth patches can sound dated very quickly, and that makes up a huge chunk of the library. (I rarely explore those patches.)

It would be nice to see older libraries like this moved to a (permanently discounted?) Legacy collection or updated with a 2.0 version rather than retired, but I certainly think we'll see a replacement for this in the Albion range soon, just like when they replaced Loegria with the more contemporary Neo.


----------



## davidson (Feb 7, 2022)

Akarin said:


> They never released a new version of Loegria. I wouldn't bet that they'll release a new version of Iceni except for some patches in the Originals series.


I'd say Neo is a loegria replacement, wouldn't you? Maybe not in name, but in general vibe.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 7, 2022)

Bluemount Score said:


> Hm I don't really like this artificial scarcity. If the product is still so great in terms of sound as it's mentioned in the video, why discontinue it. If it doesn't match the modern standards, how about updating it


There can still be good useable content even if it is too cumbersome to effectively update. Some but not all of the content will likely see new life in the low cost series. Lots in Loegria that hasn’t been ported that is still useful. Should SF still offer Loegria for sale? It probably wasn’t selling enough copies to warrant buying a new batch of licenses. 

Maybe something similar is going on with Iceni, plus I can see how they might want to redo something like the concept of Iceni without being bound by the particulars. Iceni was designed originally as an overlay library and that overlay methodology isn’t much used any longer. Redesigning the idea as a more general orchestral colossus (rather than primarily low end reinforcement) will likely be a better match for many.


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Feb 7, 2022)

Can we expect to see these in the original series eventually?


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 7, 2022)

davidson said:


> I'd say Neo is a loegria replacement, wouldn't you? Maybe not in name, but in general vibe.


Only really with respect to strings. Loegria is pretty peculiar in instrumentation, with recorders and sackbuts and the very lovely horneuph. Neo is much more like a One’s little sibling.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 7, 2022)

Obi-Wan Spaghetti said:


> Can we expect to see these in the original series eventually?


Fall maybe, or early 2023. Brutish Brass and Chugging Cellos seem like obvious selections.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 7, 2022)

Just wait for SF colossus


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 7, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> Redesigning the idea as a more general orchestral colossus


I see what you did there  -


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 7, 2022)

Bluemount Score said:


> Hm I don't really like this artificial scarcity. If the product is still so great in terms of sound as it's mentioned in the video, why discontinue it. If it doesn't match the modern standards, how about updating it


My thoughts exactly! Thank you

Interesting to note, if you asked me "which of the really popular devs have the best ears for tone and room" i would've even hesitate, it's Spitfire and Performance Samples. And both of them also happen do the random discontinuation thing. Why!


----------



## jadedsean (Feb 7, 2022)

Akarin said:


> They never released a new version of Loegria. I wouldn't bet that they'll release a new version of Iceni except for some patches in the Originals series.


I am thinking the upcoming Albion Colossus could be its a replacment, hence Iceni being retired.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 7, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> My thoughts exactly! Thank you
> 
> Interesting to note, if you asked me "which of the really popular devs have the best ears for tone and room" i would've even hesitate, it's Spitfire and Performance Samples. And both of them also happen do the random discontinuation thing. Why!


If you don't already have Iceni, you are likely to get some of it quite a lot cheaper when they are released as part of the Originals series. The most useful bits of Iceni don't use legato so they should translate very nicely into the basic SF player implementations they use for Originals.


----------



## PrimeEagle (Feb 7, 2022)

Bluemount Score said:


> Hm I don't really like this artificial scarcity. If the product is still so great in terms of sound as it's mentioned in the video, why discontinue it. If it doesn't match the modern standards, how about updating it


Companies usually do this because it's not worth it financially to update it, and also because it can dilute their offerings or brand. It might take sales away from newer products they would rather sell, or it may no longer fit in with the image or quality the company is currently promoting. Or the amount of sales on it might be low enough that offering support for it is no longer feasible (even if they continue offering support after discontinuing it, it still stops that cost from increasing. It can also be the first step to eventually stopping support for it). I don't know the specific reasons for Spitfire Audio, however.


----------



## mussnig (Feb 7, 2022)

Does anybody know/remember if there was a special crossgrade discount for owners of Albion I when Albion ONE was released? Similar for owners of Loegria when NEO was released?


----------



## Robert_G (Feb 7, 2022)

Bluemount Score said:


> Hm I don't really like this artificial scarcity. If the product is still so great in terms of sound as it's mentioned in the video, why discontinue it. If it doesn't match the modern standards, how about updating it


I agree 100%. Good sample libraries don't get turfed. Project Sam and the Symphobia series is a good example of that. The first Symphobia is ancient, but it is a very good library and *PS took the time and money to update it keeping it very relevant*. A prime example of why I don't have any confidence in the QC at Spitfire Audio. Spitfire has sooo many libraries that they could give some QC and updating to and they would be really good.....but no.....they just keep on banking on their name so they can sell overpriced new libraries every 2 weeks...knowing less than 20% of them will ever see fixes or updates. Eventually your crappy QC reputation catches up on you....hopefully it does sooner than later....


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 7, 2022)

Half off, makes this interesting. Also, the completionist in me says "Get It!"


----------



## easyrider (Feb 7, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> Half off, makes this interesting. Also, the completionist in me says "Get It


Put The money towards colossus ?


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 7, 2022)

mussnig said:


> Does anybody know/remember if there was a special crossgrade discount for owners of Albion I when Albion ONE was released? Similar for owners of Loegria when NEO was released?


Yes, there was a discount for Albion I owners, maybe an extra 10% or so over the introductory pricing. Neo's discount was based on how many Albions you owned, and I don't recall any special deal for owning Loegria, except it numbered among the Albions that counted toward the discount. I don't recall whether Solstice had a discount connected to other Albion line products. The product announcement in my email doesn't state anything about additional discount.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 7, 2022)

jadedsean said:


> I am thinking the upcoming Albion Colossus could be its a replacment, hence Iceni being retired.


Agreed…might as well wait.


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 7, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Put The money towards colossus ?


But it will be years. I will never catch up on the Albion bundle.....


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 7, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> But it will be years. I will never catch up on the Albion bundle.....


I don't think it will be years. Still, especially since you are currently suffering an acute shortage of libraries you want to buy, it may be Iceni's time for you. There's that empty spot forever looming in your Kontakt player libraries panel that will remind you it's not complete. That would be a shame not to have the satisfaction of having them all in order there, right? And the library itself still gets occasional use, though I draw on it much less than I used to.


----------



## Digivolt (Feb 7, 2022)

I'm guessing if I'm not interesting in the synth stuff and loops, it's probably better to save the money and see if they package the instruments into some originals that would probably end up cheaper, or put the money to the new Albion ?


----------



## GMT (Feb 7, 2022)

Iceni has had a working life of ten years and is now retiring. Why can't people do this too?


----------



## jamessy (Feb 7, 2022)

How does everyone seem to know that Colossus is the name of the replacement :D and what are the odds that the legato programming from SAS will make its way in to the next Albion?

I have actually been wanting Iceni for a little while and now that it's on sale it looks like a good time (really the only time I guess) to get it. But if they're replacing it then maybe I should wait for Colossus and then just look forward to an originals library with all the good stuff from Iceni


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 7, 2022)

jamessy said:


> How does everyone seem to know that Colossus is the name of the replacement :D and what are the odds that the legato programming from SAS will make its way in to the next Albion?


If it doesn't cost any more to do than SF's normal legato and it works on more than smallish string sections, I'd say the chances are high.

I seem to recall that Christian leaked the name accidentally (or "accidentally").


----------



## JohnG (Feb 7, 2022)

I like Iceni and use it all the time. I always wondered if its somewhat eclectic menu was too hard to explain to customers?


[note -- I have received free products from Spitfire]


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 7, 2022)

JohnG said:


> I like Iceni and use it all the time. I always wondered if its somewhat eclectic menu was too hard to explain to customers?
> 
> 
> [note -- I have received free products from Spitfire]


I think there's also a lot of ways of getting a similar functionality today with other libraries than there was when it was released.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Feb 7, 2022)

JohnG said:


> I like Iceni and use it all the time. I always wondered if its somewhat eclectic menu was too hard to explain to customers?
> 
> 
> [note -- I have received free products from Spitfire]


What from Iceni do you find particularly useful? I've always loved the concept, but every time it's gone on sale I've talked myself out of it.


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 7, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> I don't think it will be years. Still, especially since you are currently suffering an acute shortage of libraries you want to buy, it may be Iceni's time for you. There's that empty spot forever looming in your Kontakt player libraries panel that will remind you it's not complete. That would be a shame not to have the satisfaction of having them all in order there, right? And the library itself still gets occasional use, though I draw on it much less than I used to.


It will be years before it is 40% off, which is when I will buy it. If ever.


----------



## becolossal (Feb 7, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> Yes, there was a discount for Albion I owners, maybe an extra 10% or so over the introductory pricing. Neo's discount was based on how many Albions you owned, and I don't recall any special deal for owning Loegria, except it numbered among the Albions that counted toward the discount. I don't recall whether Solstice had a discount connected to other Albion line products. The product announcement in my email doesn't state anything about additional discount.


Wasn't the shift from "1" to "One" free? I don't remember paying for it. I thought that was more of an update/celebration/NKS implementation than a full on replacement/retiring like Loegria and Neo. I do remember getting a nice discount on Neo.


----------



## JohnG (Feb 7, 2022)

Ian Dorsch said:


> What from Iceni do you find particularly useful? I've always loved the concept, but every time it's gone on sale I've talked myself out of it.


Hi Ian,

I like the focus on the low end, which of course is what the library's all about. Some libraries seem to neglect it, and this one offers all kinds of ways to create "weight" at the bottom. You don't want to "blam" along with it non-stop maybe, but when you want it, I think this library really delivers.

Kind regards,

John

[note: I have received free products from Spitfire]


----------



## Patryk Scelina (Feb 7, 2022)

It's intereting to me they are retiring Iceni while keeping something like Redcola.


----------



## KEM (Feb 7, 2022)

mussnig said:


> IIRC, the old Albion II was retired around April 2019 and Albion Neo (which is not exactly a replacement but still very similar) then released in early 2020. And according to some screenshots that were posted, they are probably already working on some Albion Colossus ...



Albion Colossus does sound pretty awesome…


----------



## jamessy (Feb 7, 2022)

Patryk Scelina said:


> It's intereting to me they are retiring Iceni while keeping something like Redcola.


I would guess it's because they're getting ready to release another Albion that focuses on the low end and Iceni would directly compete with it


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Feb 7, 2022)

Christian’s video has reminded me to revisit Darwin Percussion III. Sounds absolutely monstrous. There’s always so much material in the Albions and I usually only scratch the surface.


----------



## becolossal (Feb 7, 2022)

KEM said:


> Albion Colossus does sound pretty awesome…


I would agree, but I'm biased


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 7, 2022)

JohnG said:


> I like Iceni and use it all the time. I always wondered if its somewhat eclectic menu was too hard to explain to customers?
> 
> 
> [note -- I have received free products from Spitfire]


From the outside, i thought its function was pretty clear, but maybe it wasn't for everyone


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 7, 2022)

becolossal said:


> Wasn't the shift from "1" to "One" free? I don't remember paying for it. I thought that was more of an update/celebration/NKS implementation than a full on replacement/retiring like Loegria and Neo. I do remember getting a nice discount on Neo.


My account says I paid £149 for Albion One owning Albion 1—ah back in the days when SF was still priced in pounds and you got to play the exchange rate market for additional savings or costs! I have no recollection however, what the regular introductory price was. The 10th anniversary update in 2017 or 2018 was free.


----------



## KEM (Feb 7, 2022)

becolossal said:


> I would agree, but I'm biased



The official theme song for Albion Colossus, it’s a Meshuggah tribute library but with an orchestra


----------



## Wunderhorn (Feb 7, 2022)

As much as Christian calls Iceni his "favorite" and then wanting to discontinue makes no sense.

I guess there must be a replacement in the works - Now, if that new thing is on the Spitfire Player, we probably should get Iceni now...


----------



## KEM (Feb 7, 2022)

Well I just bought it…


----------



## Zamenhof (Feb 7, 2022)

Iceni is my only Albion library and I like it a lot. Technically, it’s still top-notch so I guess the decision to retire it is strictly profit-oriented. Sales must be so low that Spitfire prefers to squeeze the last drops of it and let it die.


----------



## jamessy (Feb 7, 2022)

So throwing out a hypothetical. 

- Albion Colossus comes out at the end of this year. It is the most massive sound SF has ever produced, complete with 64 celli and 18 bass, and 150 tubas. The contrabassoon legato programming is the best ever in it's field.
- The synth patches are all fantastic, using some of the velocity programming that makes the drama toolkits and the aperture stuff so appealing.
- The percussion is thunderous and everything in general is perfect.

Is picking up Iceni really going to be worth it? Or will this just be something to have for sentimental value?


----------



## odod (Feb 7, 2022)

i think they will moved from KONTAKT to their own


----------



## AlbertSmithers (Feb 7, 2022)

Would anyone recommend any alternatives if you are only interested in the synth-y components of this library? I love the "Flight A" patterns, would love to see a library or toolkit specifically like that, reminds me of the Half Life soundtrack


----------



## Simeon (Feb 7, 2022)

Obi-Wan Spaghetti said:


> Can we expect to see these in the original series eventually?


Christian said something very interesting and somewhat prophetic near the end of the video:
..."before we say goodbye forever in this form."
This definitely opens the door to some of the source material showing up in an Original or some other "form". So we shall see ;^)


----------



## Remnant (Feb 7, 2022)

I know it’s a decent deal, but I feel like a ten year old library being put to rest should actually be over 50% off in a world where sample libraries pretty regularly see good discounts. At 60% maybe I’d pull the trigger.


----------



## RonOrchComp (Feb 7, 2022)

Remnant said:


> At 60% maybe I’d pull the trigger.


So that $44 is causing you to not pull the trigger?


----------



## RonOrchComp (Feb 7, 2022)

Wunderhorn said:


> As much as Christian calls Iceni his "favorite" and then wanting to discontinue makes no sense.


Makes perfect sense. That is, if you look at SFA not from an art perspective, but from a business perspective. It doesn't matter if it's CH's fav; it's about sales. And they probably haven't had much to speak of in the past few years, so why are they going to buy more licenses from NI, if they aren't going to sell them? And that's almost definitely what it is - they are getting near the end of the licenses purchased from NI.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Feb 7, 2022)

If you have Albion One or SSO series or library that blends well with the Air Hall libraries, I think Albion Iceni is still a good buy. Adds good bit of low end to the orchestra and comes with loops and synths.

I still kick myself for not picking up Albion Loegria despite having Neo now.

So hopefully they are working on Albion Colossus so here would be my wishlist 
- bigger sections than Iceni like Hans Zimmer strings large.
- lot of synth sounds from that huge modular Christian has.
- bring his brother back to do more loops/samples
- bring in all the new sampling and scripting techniques they've been doing lately.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 7, 2022)

Remnant said:


> I know it’s a decent deal, but I feel like a ten year old library being put to rest should actually be over 50% off in a world where sample libraries pretty regularly see good discounts. At 60% maybe I’d pull the trigger.


Sure, if you don’t think the content is worth the price it never makes sense to buy.


----------



## KEM (Feb 7, 2022)

jamessy said:


> So throwing out a hypothetical.
> 
> - Albion Colossus comes out at the end of this year. It is the most massive sound SF has ever produced, complete with 64 celli and 18 bass, and 150 tubas. The contrabassoon legato programming is the best ever in it's field.
> - The synth patches are all fantastic, using some of the velocity programming that makes the drama toolkits and the aperture stuff so appealing.
> - The percussion is thunderous and everything in general is perfect.



I’d be all over this


----------



## Gary Williamson (Feb 7, 2022)

mussnig said:


> Does anybody know/remember if there was a special crossgrade discount for owners of Albion I when Albion ONE was released? Similar for owners of Loegria when NEO was released?


I paid £22 for the upgrade from 1 to ONE, probably cause ONE was released like 3 months after I bought 1.


----------



## jamessy (Feb 7, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> I still kick myself for not picking up Albion Loegria despite having Neo now.


Is that because you can no longer get it? Or does Loegria provide something that SF hasn't been able to replicate since?


----------



## dunamisstudio (Feb 7, 2022)

jamessy said:


> Is that because you can no longer get it? Or does Loegria provide something that SF hasn't been able to replicate since?


Yes, it's not sold anymore.


----------



## Trash Panda (Feb 7, 2022)

Wunderhorn said:


> As much as Christian calls Iceni his "favorite" and then wanting to discontinue makes no sense.


It’s “his favorite” in the same vein that Paul is “very excited” about Albion 16 The Flatulationing and every nothingburger Originals release is. going. to. change. everything. 

It’s just Spitfire’s typical hyperbolic marketing speak.


----------



## Remnant (Feb 7, 2022)

RonOrchComp said:


> So that $44 is causing you to not pull the trigger?


Yep.


----------



## IdealSequenceG (Feb 7, 2022)

Spitfire Audio Albioin 3 Iceni - String Lo Test


----------



## blaggins (Feb 7, 2022)

Does anyone have any tracks they can share (or link) where you used Iceni and felt like you really got some good mileage out of it? I'm very curious to hear it in context. I have a lot of the SSO stuff and Albion One, and wondering what it could do to my low end that I can't already do with what I've got. Also I agree with @Remnant, would have been awesome to see a bigger discount. 50% crops up all the time for SF libraries, it doesn't actually feel like a very special discount.


----------



## Raphioli (Feb 7, 2022)

labyrinths said:


> It's hard to market Iceni as the thunderous low-end toolkit in the Albion collection in 2022 when there are now so many "epic" libraries on the market geared towards a more hyped trailer music sound.
> 
> I like Iceni precisely because it _doesn't _sound like that;


I've heard similar things about Albion I Legacy, which probably is why some people prefer Legacy over ONE.
Legacy does sound epic, but still has an organic feel to it, while the new Albion One, some people consider it "too processed".


----------



## jcrosby (Feb 7, 2022)

Bluemount Score said:


> Hm I don't really like this artificial scarcity. If the product is still so great in terms of sound as it's mentioned in the video, why discontinue it. If it doesn't match the modern standards, how about updating it


Nail on the head AFAIC.... If it's so _special _you update and improve it, not fire-sale it with a month long announcement that creates the impression of scarcity, then kick it out the door...


----------



## gamma-ut (Feb 8, 2022)

Wunderhorn said:


> As much as Christian calls Iceni his "favorite" and then wanting to discontinue makes no sense.


They're not going to do an Amazon Kindle and scrape it off everyone's hard drive. It can still be his and other people's favourite even if the company overall has worked out that there are issues with keeping it in the catalogue.

As you say, there is likely a replacement. They've probably worked out discontinuing sales of this one first is either because it's:

a) more profitable to do a hurry-up-and-buy offer before the new one is out

b) or it's less confusing than having two on offer at the same time

c) or people wind up comparing the two and find they like the older one more, which is a bit <Peter Griffin voice>awk...ward.

Or a combination of all three.


----------



## MaxOctane (Feb 8, 2022)

jamessy said:


> Or does Loegria provide something that SF hasn't been able to replicate since?


Every owner will tell you: the Euphonium/Horn patch was lovely and rarely equaled.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Feb 8, 2022)

davidson said:


> Just know if you buy this now, we don't want you starting a thread complaining when the new version's released in April


If you have been on VI-C long enough, you know you are simply wasting breath making that statement.. (returns to the basement head down)


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Feb 8, 2022)

gamma-ut said:


> They're not going to do an Amazon Kindle and scrape it off everyone's hard drive. It can still be his and other people's favourite even if the company overall has worked out that there are issues with keeping it in the catalogue.
> 
> As you say, there is likely a replacement. They've probably worked out discontinuing sales of this one first is either because it's:
> 
> ...


I liked how they got around that with Albion ONE. New purchasers like myself, got to enjoy some of the older content bundled in as well


----------



## thesteelydane (Feb 8, 2022)

Akarin said:


> They never released a new version of Loegria. I wouldn't bet that they'll release a new version of Iceni except for some patches in the Originals series.


NEO is the new Loegria though, Christian told me. Chamber sized strings with half sections and unusual woodwinds. Same basic idea...


----------



## easyrider (Feb 8, 2022)

I really would wait….SF need a product to cover this low end in their catalogue…..once the new Albion gets released no one will give a shit about Iceni as the new one will blow chunks all over it…

Just my morning musings….👍


----------



## TomislavEP (Feb 8, 2022)

Bluemount Score said:


> Hm I don't really like this artificial scarcity. If the product is still so great in terms of sound as it's mentioned in the video, why discontinue it. If it doesn't match the modern standards, how about updating it


I quite agree. I like to think that a quality software product can withstand a test of time similarly to all these now ancient hardware synths and keyboards that seem to be all the rage again, even with such a diverse software market.

For me, the original Albion which I bought just before its sudden retirement in 2015. is still one of the most expensive single software purchases to date. Due to this, I never jumped on the One and Neo bandwagon, and frankly, I prefer the sound of the Legacy and Loegria (in conjunction with Tundra), despite certain shortcomings.

I'm not at all surprised to learn they're retiring Iceni as well; it was bound to happen sooner or later. I suspect that it would be replaced with a brand new Kontakt version (Albion Colossus, perhaps) and the streamlined Originals version. Ah, how I envy today's newcomers to SA.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Feb 8, 2022)

TomislavEP said:


> For me, the original Albion which I bought just before its sudden retirement in 2015. is still one of the most expensive single software purchases to date.


Are you willing to share details? You got me curious how much it did cost back then


----------



## easyrider (Feb 8, 2022)

TomislavEP said:


> I quite agree. I like to think that a quality software product can withstand a test of time similarly to all these now ancient hardware synths and keyboards that seem to be all the rage again, even with such a diverse software market.
> 
> For me, the original Albion which I bought just before its sudden retirement in 2015. is still one of the most expensive single software purchases to date. Due to this, I never jumped on the One and Neo bandwagon, and frankly, I prefer the sound of the Legacy and Loegria (in conjunction with Tundra), despite certain shortcomings.
> 
> I'm not at all surprised to learn they're retiring Iceni as well; it was bound to happen sooner or later. I suspect that it would be replaced with a brand new Kontakt version (Albion Colossus, perhaps) and the streamlined Originals version. Ah, how I envy today's newcomers to SA.


I think the Replacement will use the new player….


----------



## TomislavEP (Feb 8, 2022)

Bluemount Score said:


> Are you willing to share details? You got me curious how much it did cost back then


I have paid around 600€ in the mid. 2015. Back then, they've still been charging for their products in Pound Sterling, which was always one of the most expensive foreign currencies here in Croatia and we also have a whopping 25% of VAT as well... . I've heard and read so much about Albion since its inception, but the high price (for me, that is) made me wait for too long. In the end, it seems that I've chosen the worst possible timing to finally get it.

Speaking of the sound quality and features, I cannot really say that I'm disappointed and I'm frequently using both the Legacy and Loegria libraries even today. But if I was to join the SA club these days, I would probably go for the Originals instead.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Feb 8, 2022)

easyrider said:


> I really would wait….SF need a product to cover this low end in their catalogue…..once the new Albion gets released no one will give a shit about Iceni as the new one will blow chunks all over it…
> 
> Just my morning musings….👍


I will wait. Probably until BF 

I can see why he would encourage people to get Iceni, however I think I have alternatives from them if I need that area of sound design

I also have Omnisphere 2 and most of the u-he line up for synths
Albion ONE, NI Komplete 13 CE etc.

And some of the packs from the new Soundpaint for trailer effects


----------



## Geoff Grace (Feb 8, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> the library itself still gets occasional use, though I draw on it much less than I used to.



What are you using instead? Is it the Metropolis Ark series, or something else?

Best,

Geoff


----------



## TomislavEP (Feb 8, 2022)

I'm guessing that one of the reasons for the retirement of old Albion libraries is the transition to eDNA Engine. IIRC, Iceni was the last Albion that still featured the old one.

While I think that the Stephenson Steam Band section is much more diverse, defined, and potentially useful in the newer installments, eDNA itself is (IMO) not as straightforward and intuitive to use as the previous (Mercury, I think) when it comes to customizing sounds. But it definitely has a lot of potential for real-time control and automation. Speaking of the orchestral sounds themselves, I personally prefer the legacy Albion titles although I don't own Iceni.


----------



## ptram (Feb 8, 2022)

Sooner or later they will also retire Tundra, but it will happen quietly.

Paolo


----------



## davidson (Feb 8, 2022)

ptram said:


> Sooner or later they will also retire Tundra, but it will happen quietly.
> 
> Paolo


Post of the week!


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 8, 2022)

Geoff Grace said:


> What are you using instead? Is it the Metropolis Ark series, or something else?
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


Well, it turns out I don't need monster low end brass all that much? The low strings of Iceni are also good, but I have a lot of things that can do similar. I do use the Ark 1 brass to supplement when I need extra punch, and bits of other supplemental brass to SSB, which is my main brass library (which famously doesn't go to 11, some would say doesn't go to 8), but most of the places I once used Iceni to conjure the apocalypse, I now rely on different orchestration solutions that don't need it and aren't improved by adding it.


----------



## jamessy (Feb 8, 2022)

MaxOctane said:


> Every owner will tell you: the Euphonium/Horn patch was lovely and rarely equaled.


I actually played the euphonium back when i was in grade school and i picked it because it was the nicest sounding instrument to my ears out of all the ones our instructor demoed. I had no idea at the time that it was apparently an uncommon one. Shoulda picked something else :D


----------



## RogiervG (Feb 12, 2022)

*First of:*
No problems with many of spitfire audio products, i like them quite a bit. But at times, Spitfire Audio is just going bonkers in the wrong direction.


*But this specific stance from Spitfire (the retire thing):*
The reason Christian speaks of : "when they don't quite meet the specification of the libraries we make to the modern standard of spitfire" is a balony sandwich one..
by that logic they should retire ALL libraries that are more than 2 years old, and i do mean every single one (incl. Albion ONE).

I mean business 101 says "if it sells, keep selling it". (even if it doesn't meet the requirements anymore.. the customers do not care, if they keep buying it nonetheless)

No, this is just an easy method of generating lots of sales because of the "fomo" element that is triggered in the brains of potential customers, to later come back with a same kind of albion (thematically).

Sidenote: never was really attracted to the albions, but the fomo marketing for this albion version, makes me driving away from buying albions even more.


----------



## TomislavEP (Feb 12, 2022)

As a happy user of two now-retired Albion libraries, both of which were quite expensive and celebrated products in the past, I haven't found enough reasons to "upgrade" to their modern counterparts. I can swallow the fact that One and Neo are potentially better scripted, have much more additional content, and feature a more flexible eDNA Engine. However, sound-wise, the more delicate-sounding orchestral elements in Legacy and Loegria fit my needs much better.

IMO, the main reason for the retirement of several SA titles (I'm counting six of those in my collection for now) is trying to draw in new customers by following the "current trends", and not so much the drastic technical inferiority of their older products.

P.S. Sorry for the slight OT.


----------



## Digivolt (Feb 12, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> No, this is just an easy method of generating lots of sales because of the "fomo" element that is triggered in the brains of potential customers, to later come back with a same kind of albion (thematically).


There's also the question, "why not just update it" but I guess a simple update is not as financially beneficial as retiring it completely and bringing out an entirely new product that does much the same job but better and enables you to charge more money from those who bought the old product than a small amount or even nothing for just an "update" of an existing product


----------



## X-Bassist (Feb 12, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> There's also the question, "why not just update it" but I guess a simple update is not as financially beneficial as retiring it completely and bringing out an entirely new product that does much the same job but better and enables you to charge more money from those who bought the old product than a small amount or even nothing for just an "update" of an existing product


Yes, while also “generating” interest in an older library that isn’t selling because it’s now or never (many wait for 60% off or more, but this lets them know there is no more waiting). Yet for some people like me who miss these announcements (never saw the announcement for Albion 2) it’s a shame it’s only a couple of weeks long… then gone. But that’s how they get those waiters to buy.

For me, I bought Albion 1 just before Albion One came out, then bought that (I think they were both just under $200 each) and liked Albion 1 better. But since then have compared it to all my other strings and horns, and it doesn’t come close to Cinebrass, or CSB, or a number of string libraries- thus the Albion’s never got used for a finished piece. Between the lack of separate sections or solos, no legatos, and limited dynamic range compared to modern libraries, Albion’s never seem to cover a lot of territory.

Yet for people like me who always thought of Albion 3 as the ultimate low end, it’s hard to resist buying just to try it out. But $220 just for a one night play is kind of steep. Like Albion 1 and One it may never come out again. Removing them from my template a few years ago was sad indeed.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 12, 2022)

These things can all be more or less true:

Iceni is still a useful library
Iceni is a bit peculiar and I would say limited in application
There are other libraries that do what Iceni does but more, better, and/or cheaper
SF has an idea for a library that will make Iceni redundant. It may be a project such that it doesn’t make sense to reuse the existing content of Iceni
Updating a product can be more complicated than making it new
Iceni may require a new set of licenses from NI and the rate at which SF is selling the library is such that it doesn’t make business sense to buy more
A business owner can love one of their company's products to death but recognize that it no longer makes business sense to offer in its current state
SF may be planning to reissue the best and most usable content from Iceni as low priced originals
The market for sample libraries is not yet stable and mature so the regular replacement of libraries is to be expected on a technical level. And this turn of product isn't yet just fashion or planned obsolescence. There is still considerable genuine innovation taking place in library development
The market for sample libraries is also no longer a new and emerging market, and every new library, maybe most of them, do not exhibit extensive amounts of genuine innovation
SF needs to be releasing new libraries regularly to keep the lights on
The revenue tails of sample libraries are reasonably long, but revenues still decline over time, and sales are needed more often to rejuvenate the revenues in the tails
Companies innovate at least in part in the pursuit of profit
Replacing old offerings with new offerings is partly driven by profit
Profit motive is highly ambivalent, driving innovation but also marketing and the extraction of revenue rather than the building of better and/or more interesting products
Marketing is also highly ambivalent, fueling fantasies both good and bad
Marketing famously circulates around desire. It works by tapping desire to create specific wants in consumers. But it also articulates genuine needs that you didn't even realize you had
People grow very attached to the way things are and innovation and change is disruptive to that


----------



## mussnig (Feb 12, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> There are other libraries that do what Iceni does but more, better, and/or cheaper


I've wanted Iceni for quite some time now and I will most likely pick it up, even knowing that probably sooner or later Albion Colossus will see the light of day. But I would be curious about what people think is a cheaper alternative (taking into account the current sale for Iceni).


----------



## antanasb (Feb 12, 2022)

Like @jbuhler mentioned, isn’t it mainly because of the Kontakt Player compatibility? I have read somewhere that it costs multiple tens of thousands of dollars to make a library Player version compatible... (correct me if I am wrong?)

I assume it also costs to maintain it. Thus, when predicted sales go below the maintenance costs, it is natural that the library may be discontinued...

Now, if a library with SF player would be discontinued, it would be quite a different thing?


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Feb 12, 2022)

mussnig said:


> I would be curious about what people think is a cheaper alternative (taking into account the current sale for Iceni).


I would like to see this list of alternatives too!


----------



## carlc (Feb 12, 2022)

ptram said:


> Sooner or later they will also retire Tundra, but it will happen quietly.
> 
> Paolo


Are you implying that Tundra is on the edge of retirement?


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 15, 2022)

Thinking about picking Iceni up. It’s a tricky decision because it’s so obvious it’s gonna be re released. Anyone here buy it and used it and not just bought it to collect? 😂


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Feb 15, 2022)

ptram said:


> Sooner or later they will also retire Tundra, but it will happen quietly.
> 
> Paolo


God damn son! 😂


----------



## Ricgus3 (Feb 15, 2022)

Would love to see anyone who bought this now make a new impression of it in 2022 and how it holds up. Watched Daniel James video which sells it well to me. The walkthrough is not as convincing. 

I am feeling the FOMO feelings, I am thinking that even if Albion colossal is new the iceni, if it cost 449€ with a intro price at 20/25% (maybe even some more for owners of iceni?), I could still pick it up any time in the few years, but if it is just as good as iceni but with better legato and the new spitfire player I think iceni would be enough for me, so spending 220€ now to have the opportunity to buy the new Albion later/down the road, or skip Albion iceni and hope the new re realease is really good/greater than the need to get iceni… so much reflections. 

I don’t own A1 but I own Edna and Areia, could use some big string and low woodwind sections.


----------



## thereus (Feb 15, 2022)

Imagine having all those ones and zeros taking up so much space in the warehouse... A business can't just carry all that old stock.


----------



## thereus (Feb 15, 2022)

carlc said:


> Are you implying that Tundra is on the edge of retirement?


Pardon?


----------



## russmyers93 (Feb 15, 2022)

thereus said:


> Pardon?





carlc said:


> Are you implying that Tundra is on the edge of retirement?


More like on the edge of silent retirement :D


----------



## Trash Panda (Feb 15, 2022)

Could someone kindly give Tundra a gentle nudge over the edge of silence?


----------



## thereus (Feb 15, 2022)

russmyers93 said:


> More like on the edge of silent retirement :D


I can't hear you


----------



## lgchess2 (Feb 15, 2022)

Hard pass on this one. Why buy an Albion that doesn't lower the price of the complete bundle?
It will almost certainly be replaced by a new product that will.


----------



## prodigalson (Feb 15, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> *First of:*
> No problems with many of spitfire audio products, i like them quite a bit. But at times, Spitfire Audio is just going bonkers in the wrong direction.
> 
> 
> ...


Someone posted spitfire audios state of financials for 2021 in another thread and, let’s just say, when it comes to the the whole business thing they’re doing just fine….


----------



## Futchibon (Feb 18, 2022)

IIRC Solstice was $349 intro or $291 intro for Albion owners? 

If that's the case with Colossus, $291 vs $225 for Iceni seems like a great deal. I'm sure Christian and Paul won't want a repeat of DJ's Hans Zimmer Strings review, so I'm willing to bet they will grant DJ's wish and "blow the f-ing roof off of Air Studios!"

CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## styledelk (Feb 19, 2022)

God I hope DJ has zero sway over anybody, let alone Spitfire.


----------



## creativeforge (Feb 23, 2022)

carlc said:


> Are you implying that Tundra is on the edge of retirement?


Oh, that's cold...


----------



## Geoff Grace (Mar 6, 2022)

It’s almost time for Iceni to go byeceni; so if you want to tryceni, then you’d better buyceni.

_Sorry, I couldn’t resist._

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Futchibon (Mar 6, 2022)

Geoff Grace said:


> It’s almost time for Iceni to go byeceni; so if you want to tryceni, then you’d better buyceni.
> 
> _Sorry, I couldn’t resist._
> 
> ...


----------



## dunamisstudio (Mar 6, 2022)

Geoff Grace said:


> It’s almost time for Iceni to go byeceni; so if you want to tryceni, then you’d better buyceni.
> 
> _Sorry, I couldn’t resist._
> 
> ...


pun intended


----------



## dunamisstudio (Mar 6, 2022)

It's a good library if you already have Albion One or SSO or want to add low end to any Air Hall library.
I still wished I'd picked up Albion Loegria despite I have Neo. I've heard mixture it is in Neo and others still preferred Loegria sounds. So if you have your finger on buy button, that's my input.


----------



## Futchibon (Mar 6, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> It's a good library if you already have Albion One or SSO or want to add low end to any Air Hall library.
> I still wished I'd picked up Albion Loegria despite I have Neo. I've heard mixture it is in Neo and others still preferred Loegria sounds. So if you have your finger on buy button, that's my input.


What about the (highly likely) upcoming Albion Colossus?


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 6, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> What about the (highly likely) upcoming Albion Colossus?


We already know how that conversation will go: “Albion Colossus is no Iceni.” It will be too processed or not processed enough or too wimpy or Colossus doesn’t have the split cellos or whatever.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Mar 6, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> What about the (highly likely) upcoming Albion Colossus?


Again, like I mentioned, I would of liked to have gotten Loegria even though I have Neo. Same could be applied to Iceni. Yes, it appears there will be replacement. But I bet when it comes out, some will say "I like "blank blank" out of Iceni.


----------



## Ray Toler (Mar 6, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> It's a good library if you already have Albion One or SSO or want to add low end to any Air Hall library.
> I still wished I'd picked up Albion Loegria despite I have Neo. I've heard mixture it is in Neo and others still preferred Loegria sounds. So if you have your finger on buy button, that's my input.


As someone who intensely regrets not learning about the retirement of Loegria until after it was gone, I second this. If you hear *anything* in Iceni that you like, put off some other purchase and pick it up.

This is the one part of Spitfire's marketing that I vehemently dislike. Creating artificial scarcity for a digital product is already infuriating. Taking something that still works perfectly fine and creating a fake "out of print" category just takes that to a whole new level.

I know Spitfire doesn't really care about this forum any more and after what I've seen in some past threads, don't blame them. But if they're reading and interested in suggestions from people who've already dropped several Gs with them, please create a new "retired" category of products that will never again be updated and that are exempt from any tech support, but offer them to the people who really want them.


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Mar 6, 2022)

Ray Toler said:


> As someone who intensely regrets not learning about the retirement of Loegria until after it was gone, I second this. If you hear *anything* in Iceni that you like, put off some other purchase and pick it up.
> 
> This is the one part of Spitfire's marketing that I vehemently dislike. Creating artificial scarcity for a digital product is already infuriating. Taking something that still works perfectly fine and creating a fake "out of print" category just takes that to a whole new level.
> 
> I know Spitfire doesn't really care about this forum any more and after what I've seen in some past threads, don't blame them. But if they're reading and interested in suggestions from people who've already dropped several Gs with them, please create a new "retired" category of products that will never again be updated and that are exempt from any tech support, but offer them to the people who really want them.


Yes please, I would do anything for Albion II


----------



## Ray Toler (Mar 6, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> Yes please, I would do anything for Albion II


I reached out to them privately as soon as I learned that it had been discontinued, but there was nothing to be done. I suspect that the only way to get a "retired" product out of Spitfire is to be named Hans. Or _maybe_ Olafur. Maybe.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Mar 6, 2022)

I see some real pain and mourning in this thread over discontinued libraries. It makes sense to have a sense of loss when a door closes, and I understand that each recording is unique and can result in beautiful samples that can help us craft extra magic into our music.

On the other hand, no library is essential despite what marketing people would like us to believe. I think we can all admit that there's a lot of powerful music in the world that contains no samples at all. If we don't have access to every special sound that has ever existed, we can still record meaningful music that can move our listeners.

If you don't buy Iceni before it leaves, please don't waste too much energy feeling sad because you don't have access to its sounds. Why not, instead, look inward and see the wealth of resources you have as a composer and human being? You can still make beautiful music. You are the creator.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## moon (Mar 6, 2022)

Geoff Grace said:


> I see some real pain and mourning in this thread over discontinued libraries. It makes sense to have a sense of loss when a door closes, and I understand that each recording is unique and can result in beautiful samples that can help us craft extra magic into our music.
> 
> On the other hand, no library is essential despite what marketing people would like us to believe. I think we can all admit that there's a lot of powerful music in the world that contains no samples at all. If we don't have access to every special sound that has ever existed, we can still record meaningful music that can move our listeners.
> 
> ...


Very well said! I think that's something we all should keep in mind in the endless GAS cycle.




Anyway, I bought Iceni.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Mar 6, 2022)

Geoff Grace said:


> I see some real pain and mourning in this thread over discontinued libraries. It makes sense to have a sense of loss when a door closes, and I understand that each recording is unique and can result in beautiful samples that can help us craft extra magic into our music.
> 
> On the other hand, no library is essential despite what marketing people would like us to believe. I think we can all admit that there's a lot of powerful music in the world that contains no samples at all. If we don't have access to every special sound that has ever existed, we can still record meaningful music that can move our listeners.
> 
> ...



Every library CAN be essential. There are many sounds and patches which I have yet to find replacements or alternatives for.

And every removed library removes the potential to find such irreplaceable patches and sounds.

Even individual notes or pitch-ranges or dynamics of a passage may require a particular patch from a particular library.
That's essentially the "Headshot" approach too (Force Awakens trailer rescored and recent Star Wars mockup which all drove people crazy with their quality haha).

It has nothing to do with "marketing people" (whatever that means) but with being detailed and specific.
With every library removed for non-understandable reasons a color disappears from the palette.
That great music can be written without specific patches or even samples at all is obvious and needs no mention.
But for the probably small handful of people who obsess over every sound and sonic aspect it can be a rather substantial problem if libraries that have them just get removed.

I for instance can get sidetracked from composing for many minutes if I don't find the right sound.
Of course many people will not be that specific about it which is probably a blessing.

Even an entire choir (Storm Choir 2) which I considered the best choir library (100 times better than the successor which I might never even buy) but didn't manage to buy on time can just vanish, leaving a hole much greater than just a few specific patches.


----------



## mussnig (Mar 6, 2022)

Geoff Grace said:


> I see some real pain and mourning in this thread over discontinued libraries. It makes sense to have a sense of loss when a door closes, and I understand that each recording is unique and can result in beautiful samples that can help us craft extra magic into our music.
> 
> On the other hand, no library is essential despite what marketing people would like us to believe. I think we can all admit that there's a lot of powerful music in the world that contains no samples at all. If we don't have access to every special sound that has ever existed, we can still record meaningful music that can move our listeners.
> 
> ...


In general, what you say sounds nice. But we are on VI-Control ...


----------



## Geoff Grace (Mar 6, 2022)

I can see the humor in what I said, considering the forum; and I certainly didn't mean to offend anyone.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## LATABOM (Mar 7, 2022)

I know nothing like this would ever be leaked, but what do people expect in terms of owners of Iceni getting loyalty discounts on whatever the replacement is?

I know Albion 1 owners got 50% off Albion One as well as free copies of the 1-based Originals. Do you all assume the same will be true this time around? 50% off would essentially mean BOGO for Iceni and its replacement, which doesn't represent a cost savings considering the replacement will probably start at 25% off or whatever, but are there other precedents over at Spitfire for this sort of thing?


----------



## mussnig (Mar 7, 2022)

LATABOM said:


> I know nothing like this would ever be leaked, but what do people expect in terms of owners of Iceni getting loyalty discounts on whatever the replacement is?
> 
> I know Albion 1 owners got 50% off Albion One as well as free copies of the 1-based Originals. Do you all assume the same will be true this time around? 50% off would essentially mean BOGO for Iceni and its replacement, which doesn't represent a cost savings considering the replacement will probably start at 25% off or whatever, but are there other precedents over at Spitfire for this sort of thing?


It's hard to say. They recently also had things like an additional discount on Hammers for owners of Originals Cinematic Percussion (but not for owners of their other perc libs). Of course it makes sense that you would like to give owners of cheaper libs an incentive to spend more money.

On the other hand, Solstice, which is not "replacing" any other Albion, had an additional discount for owners of other Albions (I'm not completely sure, though).


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 7, 2022)

My problem is, I'm not that big on all the synth sounds. And I'm afraid I will buy this for the strings and they will release a $29 string library of just what I want. 

Plus, I have so many libraries now, I'm thinking it is mostly covered. 

But the FOMO...... I may end up getting it.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Mar 7, 2022)

I went ahead and pulled the trigger, after years of talking myself out of it, and I can immediately tell that I'm going to get my money's worth out of this lib. Not sure about the synths and the loops but the orchestra/Darwin stuff absolutely holds up, and there is nothing else in my arsenal that quite compares to those low brass nasty longs. Truly disgustingly heavy.


----------



## Delboy (Mar 7, 2022)

We were going to take the plunge on this offer and then EWC came online and that stalled the decision but in the end my son decided to use the available funds to get Audio Imperia new choir instead.


----------



## AlbertSmithers (Mar 7, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> My problem is, I'm not that big on all the synth sounds. And I'm afraid I will buy this for the strings and they will release a $29 string library of just what I want.
> 
> Plus, I have so many libraries now, I'm thinking it is mostly covered.
> 
> But the FOMO...... I may end up getting it.


I'm feeling the same way, but the other way around. I really like the synth sounds and drum patterns, but since I already have BHCT and some other synths, I'm not sure it's worth it.


----------



## mussnig (Mar 7, 2022)

AlbertSmithers said:


> I'm feeling the same way, but the other way around. I really like the synth sounds and drum patterns, but since I already have BHCT and some other synths, I'm not sure it's worth it.


The synths in Iceni are really different from BHCT. Much more aggressive and modern whereas the BHCT synths are mostly sounds that were available back then when Herrmann was writing his music. But maybe your other synths cover the more aggressive territory ...


----------



## AlbertSmithers (Mar 7, 2022)

mussnig said:


> The synths in Iceni are really different from BHCT. Much more aggressive and modern whereas the BHCT synths are mostly sounds that were available back then when Herrmann was writing his music. But maybe your other synths cover the more aggressive territory ...


Ooh, good to know. I'm not sure my synths really cover the aggressive sound. One of the reasons I was interested in Albion 3 was because it had a lot of pre-made sfx that would make it easy to add/implement in my projects. Of course even then - for $224, that might be a lot to spend when it might be better to get a synth or other tool that can help make these types of patterns. Heck - maybe even spend it on a class or private lessons.


----------



## mussnig (Mar 7, 2022)

AlbertSmithers said:


> Ooh, good to know. I'm not sure my synths really cover the aggressive sound. One of the reasons I was interested in Albion 3 was because it had a lot of pre-made sfx that would make it easy to add/implement in my projects. Of course even then - for $224, that might be a lot to spend when it might be better to get a synth or other tool that can help make these types of patterns. Heck - maybe even spend it on a class or private lessons.


It would be even better if the brass FX were also available as time machine patches. I also noticed that the rips in the brass TM patch are not mapped (however, the rips in the WWs TM patch are mapped correctly).


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Mar 7, 2022)

I know it's getting old... but can we appreciate how they make a video about how amazing the library is to celebrate taking it down?


----------



## Geoff Grace (Mar 7, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> I agree 100%. Good sample libraries don't get turfed. Project Sam and the Symphobia series is a good example of that. The first Symphobia is ancient, but it is a very good library and *PS took the time and money to update it keeping it very relevant*.


It's true that Project Sam recently revamped some of their libraries; but today, they announced that they are going to discontinue True Strike 2, Orchestral Brass Classic, Organ Mystique and Concert Harp. From March 14 onward, these four libraries will no longer be for sale.

More here:

https://projectsam.com/libraries/classics-pack/
Best,

Geoff


----------



## Robert_G (Mar 7, 2022)

Geoff Grace said:


> It's true that Project Sam recently revamped some of their libraries; but today, they announced that they are going to discontinue True Strike 2, Orchestral Brass Classic, Organ Mystique and Concert Harp. From March 14 onward, these four libraries will no longer be for sale.
> 
> More here:
> 
> ...


Strange they got rid of True Strike 2.
Other than True Strike 2....nothing to shout home out. The sample library world has replaced them a few times over by now with much better libraries.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Mar 7, 2022)

30 minutes left, folks.

Remember, Spitfire will refund you within 14 days if you don't download it, so if you're on the fence, get it now, take a few days to think it over, and decide what to do. Just avoid temptation and don't download it!


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 7, 2022)

Or just don’t buy it.


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 7, 2022)

At 20 minutes left, I grabbed it. Darn that GAS/FOMO. Though I do have some extra spending money this month, so it isn't going to wreck the budget.


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 7, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Or just don’t buy it.


It doesn't work that way..... 


Seriously, though, it was really close. Then I was listening to YouTube videos and thinking Pacific strings wasn't coming out any time soon, so I am pretty safe getting it.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Mar 7, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Or just don’t buy it.


Blasphemer.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Mar 7, 2022)

Geoff Grace said:


> It's true that Project Sam recently revamped some of their libraries; but today, they announced that they are going to discontinue True Strike 2, Orchestral Brass Classic, Organ Mystique and Concert Harp. From March 14 onward, these four libraries will no longer be for sale.


Well, at least, it shows other companies other than Spitfire retires libraries. May have to get TS2.


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 7, 2022)

On another note, I don't see any need to get the Project Sam discontinued product. 


Well, maybe the organ. I like organs.... 

Just kidding. I have enough organs.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 7, 2022)

Sample library is fickle…..new kid on the block will render your 50% off Iceni purchase redundant.

tbh…I think it should have been 65% off before EOL.


----------



## liquidlino (Mar 7, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Sample library is fickle…..new kid on the block will render your 50% off Iceni purchase redundant.
> 
> tbh…I think it should have been 65% off before EOL.


Would have been fun maybe to have a sliding reduction in price every day, until kontakt licenses ran out. A game of chicken!


----------



## mussnig (Mar 7, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> Well, at least, it shows other companies other than Spitfire retires libraries. May have to get TS2.


I'm thinking exactly the same ...


----------



## pranic (Mar 8, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Would have been fun maybe to have a sliding reduction in price every day, until kontakt licenses ran out. A game of chicken!


That would have been a fun game!


----------



## Delboy (Mar 8, 2022)

Still available as of this last few mins if anyone is still after it.


----------



## Delboy (Mar 8, 2022)

Gone now .. must have been the last few mins .. probably stopped at 09:30


----------

